
Laptop size genetics lab for under $1K - hendler
http://www.bento.bio/
======
hendler
see kickstarter at [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/339005690/bento-lab-
a-d...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/339005690/bento-lab-a-dna-
laboratory-for-everybody)

